# Garlic for Pigeons..? what else?



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi All, 


I want to know more about feeding Garlic to Pigeons.

I have read some mentions here about how they like it.

Now, what does this mean in practice? One breaks apart a garlic bulb and peels some and cuts it into bite sized pieces? And they may peck at it as the like? I know raw garlic burns my tummy! and my mouth, so this scares me...it seems like it would burn their Crops!

Letting a Garlic Bulb sprout in Soil, in a pot, so the Pigeons might graze on the shoots?

Or?

Dried minced Garlic one buys in cellophane envelopes at the Store? Or...?

What is your experience?

Thanks,

 

Phil


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phill, 

Yes, garlic is great for pigeons and all animals actually. It purifies the blood, deters parasites and has other health benefits. You can give it fresh like you mentioned. Peel and cut up a clove and put a few pieces into the water dish...this way it's diluted. You can also give them a garlic capsule down the throat;1-2 times a week. I believe there was a member here who had pigeons feeding off garlic shoots that was growing in the birds aviary. 

Other good natural products for pigeons are Apple cidar vinegar, cod liver oil, probiotics and brewers yeast. These items have been long used in the pigeon hobby to prevent illness and maintain good health

Actually, use of probiotics is relatively new but very good as well.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I give my birdie buddies Jedds Garlic Juice in their water once a week.

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=35&SubCategoryID=799&ProductID=3204


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,
I didn't know garlic was good for Pigeons. 
Taylor


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

There are lots of other spices that go good with pigeon too... err... wait, nevermind...


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I ordered a bag of this stuff*

It looks like it does/fixes about anything that can go wrong with pigeons. Anybody ever use this stuff?

NAB 

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=77&SubCategoryID=744&ProductID=3044


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

nabisho said:


> It looks like it does/fixes about anything that can go wrong with pigeons. Anybody ever use this stuff?
> 
> NAB
> 
> http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=77&SubCategoryID=744&ProductID=3044


I've used VitaKing 5 in 1 on a couple of occasions. Once when I noticed one of my birds with what looked like a bit of Canker and another time for worms. On both occasions, since I noticed one problem bird w/ what looked like Canker (very mild) and the other times, saw some worms in some poo, I put the whole flock on VitaKing 5 in 1 in the water for the prescribed period of time; mixed up a fresh batch morning and night in their water.

I certainly cannot claim to be an expert, but I'm more for the theory of only medicate when you have to, rather try to keep your birds on a good diet and do more natural things like ACV, Garlic & Vitamins to keep them health so you don't have to medicate.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Thought I'd run the little guy through one dose*

just to make sure he doesn't have anything, then just keep it in the medicine chest in case he does get something someday. At least I'd have something on hand to treat most of the bad things that could get the little fellow.

NAB


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Couple weeks ago I had some garlic growing in a pot. I put the pot in the pij house and now I have nubbies of garlic.


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

in science class our teacher said that worms hate garlic and onions so it may keep away all of the worms.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi ZigZagMarquis,


Cool...as well as beginning to grow some Garlic for them to graze on the tender shoots, I am working on assembleing my Medicine chest for their ills.

I will get some of the 5-in-one stuff...especially as I am only dealing with feral Pigeons, and often, I get them when ill, or injured or both.

Thanks for mentioning this product...sounds handy..!

Phil
el ve


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello all,
Can you put Garlic in thier food, or do you HAVE to put it in thier water?
Taylor


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

TaylorGS said:


> Hello all,
> Can you put Garlic in thier food, or do you HAVE to put it in thier water?
> Taylor


I did a quick search on Jedds on the word "garlic" and most products were of the Garlic Juice or Garlic Oil variant... not sure really what the difference is... but most all were for putting into the bird's drinking water.

I have heard about giving the birds garlic pills or tablets, but I wouldn't have a clue as to what type, where to get them or doseage... plus it would mean catching them and giving them a pill every week... and I've come to learn that catching even a small number of pigeons in turn is a time consuming, but good aerobic activity... for you that is... the little feathery b*stards just fly away to the other end of the loft or up over your head!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Garlic*

OK,

Garlic juice can be used over feed, or in water. Garlic oil I would think, is best over feed. Then there is fresh garlic, garlic greens etc. My bet, is fresh cloves of garlic in a blender, mixed with some water, just might be the best, and cheapest method. Not only will it help keep your birds in good health, it will keep vampires and girls away. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> OK,
> 
> ... is fresh cloves of garlic in a blender, mixed with some water, just might be the best... it will keep vampires and girls away...


Yeah, and don't ever plan on using that blender for anything else!  

Anyway, I might have to try mincing up a bunch of fresh garlic cloves sometime and throwing that in their waterer instead of garlic juice just for a change of pace.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello,

Ok I will try to touch on both of these items.

Garlic:
It is great for cleansing the blood, and detours mosqitioes and other insects, I use it especialy with the scare of West Niles Virus as if it wards them off then the birds will not got bitten and come down with any of the transferred diseases, garlic has many benefits for the pigeons. 
Cloves only put 2 in a gallon of water soak it over night and serve, crushed an hour will work but it is not advisable because if you don't strain it the pigeons don't like it. Now the Garlic Oil is my choice and I pour a teaspoon over a 12 oz coffee can of feed with a tablespoon of Brewers yeast, this is given to my birds once a week, this is part of the conditioning method that I use for my team of racers and I have no complaints. If you are letting your garlic soak long enough to grow it is way to long and I would consider this contaminated, I only use it in the first 24 hours and dump it if using fresh garlic.

5 in 1 Vita King - Another highly effective medication that I personally use that I swear by, my birds are given this prior to race season starting for the racers, prior to breeding season starting for the breeders as well as their vacination, I use it as a preventative as well as a treatment if indicated, on the package it will explain this to you also, young birds I do not use this on unless I absolutely have to as you want your youngsters to develope an immunity on their own unless it is a must, if you are showing signs of something that must be treated then you should go ahead.

Now if you are say showing signs of worms, I usually use Tramisol you can purchase at the feed stores they are in tablets and you put 2 tablets to a gallon of water, Ivomectin is 2 to 3 drops with a syringe orally, if you have a problem with a single youngster with canker treat with a medpet 4 in 1 tablet the single bird and always do a preventative tablet when weening youngsters as weening causes stress and stress causes elevated levels which causes canker, Medpet 4 in 1 tablets will treat for canker, paratyphoid, cocci, and ecoli, only flock treat when needed, I judge flock treating by seeing loose droppings in the loft by multiple pigeons or fluffy or just something by numerous birds that just don't seem right, individual treat when possible and isolate the ill pigeon from the flock. Respiratory is the biggest battle with pigeons as their body is made up of many air pockets if they get a cold then it will drag them down quick then by all means use the 5 in 1 as you will hit them for everything, the 5 in 1 is made as a preventative and a treatment when indicated as I don't think anyone is going to get all the diseases that this medication covers all at the same time. The probiotics how ever are very essential in returning the good gut bacteria to the pigeons stomach that is killed off by the use of medications, in the older days people use to give accidolpholus or yogurt or something like that to try to return this to the pigeon but thanks to science this has now been perfected for us.

I think this covers some of the questions, and I know way to detailed, it is just my way sorry.

Ellen


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad, 


Hmmmm!

I have long used Olive Oil in their Seed Mixes, also Fennel Seeds (on top)...and often a little Brewer's Yeast stirred in the slightly Oil moistend Seed mixes...also, a little powdered Kelp or Purple Dulce.

I will try some Garlic experiments...and see if it interests them..!

I myself like Garlic, so, I allways have bulbs of it on hand. I will sprout one too, in some soil in a Pot, see if they may want to nibble on the little green shoots...

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Warren, 


what about minced fresh Garlic on their Seed-for-the-day? Or even in a little tiny pile on it's own, next to their Seed bowl? 

Garlic, raw, can be pretty HOT on one's mouth and throught...I am nervous it may kind of burn their Crops!

I guess, if they seem to like it, I may as well let them be the judge!

I will try some things...see what they seem to like...

Funny...

Now the poops will smell like Garlic I imagine, when I clean their Cages every few days...Lol...

Phil


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Warren,
> 
> 
> what about minced fresh Garlic on their Seed-for-the-day? Or even in a little tiny pile on it's own, next to their Seed bowl?
> ...





> Cloves only put 2 in a gallon of water soak it over night and serve, crushed an hour will work but it is not advisable because if you don't strain it the pigeons don't like it.


From what Ellen says, it sounds like one should soak whole cloves in water over night or minced cloves for an hour or so and then strain and serve the water...


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Zig,

Is there something that I need to clarify, sorry I didn't mean for it to be confusing.

Ellen


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*i found out garlic was good for them by mistake!*

i went to the local bulk store to purchase items for my custom treats pigeon mix (seagull proof) and i got some garlic for the meatballs and sauce i was working on and i fed it to the pigeons by msitake, not that i shoudl be proud that a forigen item found its way into the mix, but they seemed to like it and now i always include it in the mix. thanks for the post on this, i was wondering.!!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi rena paloma,


What form of Garlic did you feed them by mistake, that they liked?

Dried minced? Or?


Phil


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi ZigZagMarquis, Relofts,


Thank you...

I was not clear on the 'soaking' Garlic method, for then giving them the Water it was soaked in. That did not seem like it would 'do' anything much, I guess...

Parrots are said to like hot Peppers, other kinds of birds like some quite hot or spicy Seeds or shoots...so, I imagined it possible that Pigeons may like 'hot' in some way also, which minced fresh raw garlic would tend TO be...!

I have not tried it yet, but I am thinking...

I will try the Soaking-in-Water thing, and let them have one little bowl of that Water, and one little bowl of plain Water, and see which they drink or finish first...

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

relofts said:


> Zig,
> 
> Is there something that I need to clarify, sorry I didn't mean for it to be confusing.
> 
> Ellen


To me... no, not really... it was sounding like *pdpbison* was confused though.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Zig,

I figured that out after I posted my message, I know my messages can sometimes be confusing to new people, I try to be informative but yet make it understandible, and I was going on overtime as I am tonight again, to much to do and to little time in a day to do it all it seems, have to train the birds out 75 miles tomorrow early in the morning so I am calling it a night, but I believe garlic is good, as well as vitamins, and prevetative, guess everyone figured that one out....LOL 

Ellen


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Relofts, 

Oh, I am sometimes easily confused is all...

Long days, short sleep, synapses tuckered out and missing some of their sparks...kinda like whan a distibutor cap gets some condensation in it I guess...

Hmmm, maybe I will increase my own Garlic intake?...might help!

Thanks...

Phil


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*"have to train the birds out 75 miles tomorrow"*

Wow I didn't know they could go 75 miles, yipes, just how far can a pigeon go anyway?

NAB


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Homing Pigeons can fly a very long ways, the furherest that I have flown from is 640 miles and won the race at club and combine level.

Ellen


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

relofts said:


> Zig,
> 
> I figured that out after I posted my message, I know my messages can sometimes be confusing to new people, I try to be informative but yet make it understandible, and I was going on overtime as I am tonight again, to much to do and to little time in a day to do it all it seems, have to train the birds out 75 miles tomorrow early in the morning so I am calling it a night, but I believe garlic is good, as well as vitamins, and prevetative, guess everyone figured that one out....LOL
> 
> Ellen


Ellen, no worries. Question though... you're already training 05 birds out to 75 miles or are these older birds that you're tossing at 75 miles??


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

nabisho said:


> Wow I didn't know they could go 75 miles, yipes, just how far can a pigeon go anyway?
> 
> NAB



Hi Nabisho,


As fas as I know, if you take them to the other side of the World, if they feel they have a good enough reason to return, they will do so.

Fast Birds over a few hundred miles, can average close to 100 miles an hour, partially because they do it non-stop.

Over longer distances it falls off to more like 45 miles an hour, since for one thing, they need to replenish energy reserves by finding Seeds to graze on, in respits as they travel, or they may encounter head-winds or other weather delays.

If you live in Kansas, and you sent one to Australia, or Korea or something, and had it let loose there, if it did not perish from privation over long Seas with no where to land and no where to pause and eat and sleep a little, it would likely get home in a month or a month and a half. Some individuals are better at navigational judgements than others.

A cool film ( no Pigeons highlighted, but many Cranes and Geese and others) is called "Winged MIgration", and much of it was filmed showing the Birds in the air and in very close up detail as they fly. it is really wonderful.

Pigeons do not migrate, but they can cover similar distances if they want to.


Phil


----------



## rollerboi (Apr 3, 2003)

i use the apple cider vinger. u could buy it from any local store. the get some garlic and smash is to get the juice. put garlic in the apple cider vinger. fill the garlic apple cider vinger in a bottle cap. one bottle cap for every gallon.it kills the bad stuff in pigeon. helps a lot. within a week you will see the difference.


----------

